# Why is it I start one job and end up with another ?



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

I mentioned in a previous post the Duetto having poor water pressure. I found a kink in the water supply hose from the tank to the pump today which may be causing the problem. Removing the Cupboard backing underneath the oven, I found the supply pipe to the pump to be too short, and whoever last cleaned the pump filter twisted the filter housing and the pipe kinking it! Needless to say it does not want to return to it's proper shape so I will need to get some more water pipe.

Removing the pipe and the filter from the water pump, my hand brushed against the aluminium pipes from the Propex blown air system close by and I noticed how loose these were where they exit from the floor - so loose that they were not conneceted anymore to the rest of the pipes under the van! The flexible aluminium is very corroded and brittle - does anyone know where I can get some more hose from ? I had a look in my latest CAK catalogue - nothing in there. The aluminium hose is about 1" in diameter. These are the fresh air intake and exhaust gas outlet pipes from the heater, and not the large hot air type hose.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I think it is a long time since they used the propex heater :roll: but I am betting that Autosleepers will have some and if they do not have any they will tell you where to get it. They are very helpful to AS owners...give them a call 01386 853338 and ask for the spares dept. They do mail order.....while you are at it make sure that there is nothing else you need ...only pay one postage then :wink: 

Mike


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Just rang Autosleepers, who put me in contact with Propex direct:
Tel: 02380 528555
Cost of pipe £8.71 per metre including P&P in the post today.

Can everyone else with this type of aluminium pipe check theirs, as the potential consequences of using the heater with the exhaust gases on the inside of the van could be fatal. It was only by chance I found the fault on our van, which neither the dealer or the Habitation check had spotted.


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Which poses the question. "Do you know what they claim to do on a habitation check and would you expect them to actually check that pipe. It was, after all, behind a cupboard panel.

nobby


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

nobby said:


> "Do you know what they claim to do on a habitation check and would you expect them to actually check that pipe. It was, after all, behind a cupboard panel


If a habitation service doesn't pick up flue gasses escaping into the van it only reinforces my belief that it's not worth a 'light' .. :roll:


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Section 8g under Gas systems states:

"Flues: Flues should be examined for security of fixingand for correct attachment to appliances and flue terminals. They should be free from damage and corrosion. Check for leakage of gases into the vehicle."

Not sure how anyone would achieve this without removing panels in Duetto or some other MHs we have owned.


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Overdrive,
Section 8g of what, please.??

I did not realize that a habitation check was mandatory like an MOT on a MH!!.

How many people have a habitation check on their homes(houses) each year...Certainly not a thing I would ever contemplate.

nobby


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Sorry Nobby

Section 8g of Habitation Check.

No it's not mandatory for a MH to have one as far as I know. But a sensible addition to any purchase or sale of a MH, and also peace of mind if you intend living in the van with gas and 240v appliances in use. I understand house sales these days can also require inspection certificates for gas and electrics prior to sale. 

I too would be interested to know how many people have one done each year or every other year.

p.s The aluminium hose arrived this morning from Propex as promised. Hopefully it will be dry enough at the weekend to fit them.


----------

